# Cleaning Silicone Tires



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm not a serious racer, just a 40something falling back in love with the hobby. Many of my old rubber tires were unusable; some cars couldn't even push themselves down a straightaway. Not knowing much about anything, I bought a few silicone tires off of eBay and the cars ran beautifully; not just good grip but very smooth.

These tires had a greasy type of residue on them. I'm building a scenic layout so it's not uncommon for all types of debris to get on the track periodically. Consequently, the tires have gotten dirty and the grip has gone away very quickly. I assume it's just that they're dirty. Do I just rinse them in soapy water? If I do, what happens to that residue and is that what gave them their grip in the first place?

Any insights are appreciated.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Others may have other advice.. but... the material, silicone, is what gives them grip... water is just fine to clean them. I do it all the time and haven't had a problem... just dry them off. Heck, normally, I just wet my fingers and rub off all the crap trhat collects ion them.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Did you buy Weird jacks rocket science tires??
DRAGjet






Peacefield said:


> I'm not a serious racer, just a 40something falling back in love with the hobby. Many of my old rubber tires were unusable; some cars couldn't even push themselves down a straightaway. Not knowing much about anything, I bought a few silicone tires off of eBay and the cars ran beautifully; not just good grip but very smooth.
> 
> These tires had a greasy type of residue on them. I'm building a scenic layout so it's not uncommon for all types of debris to get on the track periodically. Consequently, the tires have gotten dirty and the grip has gone away very quickly. I assume it's just that they're dirty. Do I just rinse them in soapy water? If I do, what happens to that residue and is that what gave them their grip in the first place?
> 
> Any insights are appreciated.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*residue*

Weird Jacks tires do have a residue that makes them a better tire IMHO.

to renew that residue, you can use silicone oil (shock absorbing oil for RC cars, sold at hobby stores), or.....

PAM (non stick cooking spray). generic PAM is ok too. 

To revitalize some dried out Weird Jacks tires, i took a handful of tires, put them in a zip lock bag, sprayed in a generous amount of generic pam, sealed the bag, an put it in a warm place for a couple days. 

worked great!

also worked on stock JLXT tires


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Hey Mike...*

How 'bout the butter flavor Pam? The original is kinda plain no? nd


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Peacefield said:


> I'm not a serious racer, just a 40something falling back in love with the hobby. Many of my old rubber tires were unusable; some cars couldn't even push themselves down a straightaway. Not knowing much about anything, I bought a few silicone tires off of eBay and the cars ran beautifully; not just good grip but very smooth.
> 
> These tires had a greasy type of residue on them. I'm building a scenic layout so it's not uncommon for all types of debris to get on the track periodically. Consequently, the tires have gotten dirty and the grip has gone away very quickly. I assume it's just that they're dirty. Do I just rinse them in soapy water? If I do, what happens to that residue and is that what gave them their grip in the first place?
> 
> Any insights are appreciated.


I use 3" wide masking tape on the roll. I turn it back on itself and roll the mounted tire over the tape. Lint and grungies go bye bye and it only takes a few seconds. I also whip a dry* swiffer duster around my layout before I run my cars each day.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

We have switched over to stock hubs with silicone sponge treatment..never looked back.Slip ons for us are very stone age ,but I can recommend you try thunderslicks,great grip,no slime.
DRAGjet


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

*Tape FTW!*

Here's a racers new lane stations equipped with tape dispensers. Like Joez said, roll it up backwards into itself so the sticky side is out and keep replacing when it gets grimey.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

I love that driver's station setup with the tape! The color-coordination of the tape is a little over the top, though! :jest:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Organized is more like it!
DRAGjet


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Peacefield, I recently come back to slots after a condiderable time away. I was pretty well stuck on slip on silicones, like Aj's gumdrops, like I ran back in the day. I like the realistic rim look, over the full blown Delrin mounted racing tires, I had run the Delrin on tyco 440x2 for drag racing some years ago and never quite got used to the plain appearance of the rims.. So I too went to slip on silicone tires for my tjet and rrr rims, generously donated to me by a board member here on HT.. After numerous conversations with Chris on the phone and in emails about changes in slots since I had left the hobby, he sent me a pair of his DragTrac tires mounted on tjet wheels, I was building a car for a mail in match race out of state, knowing the guy I am racing I needed some bite.. I mounted em up and did some testing here on my track, Traction magnet pulled out of the AW with the Dragtrac vs Tjet with slip on,, The AW flat launched and left the tjet spinning. To clean my slip ons or the Dragtrac's like mentioned above.. tape..easy enough..
Try a set of Dragtrac's you won't be sorry.. 
Chris


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

If you're using silicone over sponge tires, make sure you don't use too tacky a tape. I use the blue 3M painters tape which is sticky enough to clean the crud, but not so much as to yank the silicone off. And of course after that you can just become a good old fashion tire licker!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

A good ole wally world lint roller works great.
DRAGjet


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I have tried all of the "Tape" style listed above with great results. The thing I haven't run across yet is silicone tires drying out. Maybe I never keep them long enough on the chassis ?? :freak: rr


----------



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all these insights. To answer what tires they are, search eBay for item# 260189957147; they're from hellonwheels.

Thanks again.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*dry tires*



roadrner said:


> I have tried all of the "Tape" style listed above with great results. The thing I haven't run across yet is silicone tires drying out. Maybe I never keep them long enough on the chassis ?? :freak: rr


i think that really is a characteristic of Weird Jacks tires. When you get a new bog of his tires, the is a slight silicone oil residue on the tires, which IMHO enhances the performance of the tires. over tiem, that residue dries out. i emailed jack about getting it back, and thats where i learned the pam trick. 

btw, the pam trick worked on stock JLXT tires as well


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

martybauer31 said:


> ...And of course after that you can just become a good old fashion tire licker!


Ya I watched that procedure go on by a couple of guys at the last big race I was at. I wasn't digging that idea after watching 2 or 3 guys doing it repeatedly on the same track between heats. Kind of gross. Kind of like double dipping. 

I've also seen guys wrap a length of tape around their wrist and clean tires that way between heats. Quicker and more hands free. One guy has a tool belt thing with all his oils, his Dremel shoe polisher, mini screwdrivers, etc. and the tape wound backwards around the outside of the holder so he could just swipe his tires across it with one hand.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I always just licked my fingers and rubbed off the grime. I guess that is why I always race alone!


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Kick the guy next to you in the shin, when his tongue comes out, well you get the idea....


----------



## Zagabond (Feb 3, 2008)

*WJ tires*

We use a lot of Weird Jack tires. You can sand and true them easily. They do, however, tear easily, so you need to be careful handling them.

My buddies use WJ tires on original TJ rims, they super glue the tires in place and then sand them true. Works for them.

I use double flanged tjet sized rims from JW. No glue for me... more costly, but better overall results.

Im gonna try the Pam. Thanks.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Here's an old trick. The next time your at a big race, see if you notice anybody dragging their back tires across their forehead!!! Yep your body creates oil, by dragging the back tires across your forehead, you put an oil film on the silicone tires, which gives traction. Be sure and wipe your face before the Winner's Photo Shot!!! Also a lot of guys wipe the track down with a little WD-40 before a race. The WD-40 works great on some tracks, plus it's good for the rails. RM


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Here's an old trick. The next time your at a big race, see if you notice anybody dragging their back tires across their forehead!!! Yep your body creates oil, by dragging the back tires across your forehead, you put an oil film on the silicone tires, which gives traction. Be sure and wipe your face before the Winner's Photo Shot!!! RM


I'll make sure I use this technique next time the Grandkids are over so I can send them home with the tire tracks on their foreheads. I'm sure my son will love that, I know his wife will really like me then. She has no sense of humor. 
Thanks RM! :devil: rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Ha ha ha! Dave we got to swap grandyun training stories....I got a couple doozies!


----------

